# Steel Fabrication Work



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am looking for someone that may have experience building bumpers/winch bumpers for trucks. Would like to get one built for my 4runner.

Thanks

Daniel


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Give this guy Eric a call. He can do it for you.PMd his number to you


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I have built a few bumpers. Mostly for own personal vehicle. I would be more than happy to talk to you about what you are looking to have done._


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Ryan Fowler Racecars 850-418-0156

My brother in law



Builds and repairs racecars fulltime, He'd prob give it a go.



ryanfowlerracecars.com 



Tell him Matt sent you..


----------

